# How to use Primos hot dog???



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm new to predator hunting, and not having the money to buy an electronic foxpro yet, I got the Primos Hot Dog hand call. Does anyone know of any videos/sites I can go to to learn how to call well? I've heard it takes time and practice, which I'm fine with. Please help me call the dogs in!
Thanks, 
HunterTanner


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

try these guys http://utahvarminters.org/


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

When I bought mine years ago they had a video with it. Its the truth about calling coyotes. I believe they have made several other in the series but that first one shows you how to use the Hot Dog and the lil dog calls.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPyzY0W7p2Y&noredirect=1


----------

